# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Livres mythologie celtique

## Elverion

Bonjour,

Auriez-vous des livres sur la mythologie celtique  me conseiller? 
J'aime la mythologie en gnrale mais les lgendes celts sont celles que je prfre ^^.

Cordialement,
Elverion

----------


## MaliciaR

Salut,

Je connais celui-ci : http://www.chapitre.com/CHAPITRE/fr/...es,275284.aspx
C'est une tude des mythes, pas eux-mmes re-transcrits, par contre. 
De la mme collection, j'ai les Mythes nordiques, egyptiens et inca. Trs intressant, mme si c'est dense  :;): 

Hope that helps.

----------


## Elverion

Est ce que le site chapitre.com est "fiable" niveau commande?
Pas de retards rguliers ou quoi que ce soit? 
Parce que j'avoue que je suis bien tent par les lgendes celtiques et nordique  ::mouarf:: .

Si vous avez des expriences avec ce site, faites-le savoir s'il vous plait !

Cordialement,
Elverion

----------


## MaliciaR

> Est ce que le site chapitre.com est "fiable" niveau commande?
> Pas de retards rguliers ou quoi que ce soit? 
> Parce que j'avoue que je suis bien tent par les lgendes celtiques et nordique .
> 
> Si vous avez des expriences avec ce site, faites-le savoir s'il vous plait !
> 
> Cordialement,
> Elverion


Chepa s'il est fiable... Perso, je boycotte Amazon et j'aime beaucoup aller dans de vraies librairies pour acheter des bouquins  ::D: 
Donc, ptet via la Fnac, ca peut le faire, ils sont distributeurs de ces livres aussi.

----------

